

Scoble: Is Windows out and Macintosh in among Silicon Valley's elite? - magsafe
http://www.betanews.com/article/Is-Windows-out-and-Macintosh-in-among-Silicon-Valleys-elite/1302720695?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+bn+%28Betanews+Full+Content+Feed+-+BN%29

======
beatpanda
WTF? Scoble is smarter than this. OS X (and Linux to a lesser extent) replaced
Windows among hackers and developers a long time ago. Where's he been this
whole time?

~~~
inkaudio
Exactly, this just leads to another lame mac vs pc war in the comments.

------
contextfree
When was Windows ever in among Silicon Valley's elite?

------
tzs
Yes, as several people have pointed out here, the trend of hackers and other
developers going Mac was noted a long time ago. Paul Graham wrote about it in
his essay "Return of the Mac" in 2005.

Scoble is talking about something bigger--not just hackers and developers.
He's talking the business guys and the marketing guys. He's talking about
people that came from Microsoft.

He's also talking about seeing a lot of iPads, and how maybe Jobs is right
about the post-PC world.

------
r00fus
link-bait. Seriously, slashdot was reporting about the OSX mindshare takeover
of hackers back in 2001 and the TiBook.

Ever since then, it's been a pretty engrained stereotype, and Apple's
offerings have only gotten better.

